# PH/Fungus Correlation



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

Does high PH contribute to fungus? Thank you


----------



## Bumpy Lawn (Jul 5, 2019)

One study says
"In conclusion, this study showed that neutral or slightly alkaline conditions favored bacterial growth. Conversely, an acid pH favored fungal growth. This resulted in an increase in the relative importance of fungi by a factor of 30 from pH 8.3 to pH 4.5. The drastic shift in fungal and bacterial growth affected basal respiration in the same pH range to a relatively minor extent, possibly suggesting functional redundancy in C mineralization. It was not possible to reconcile bacterial and fungal biomass measurements with growth measurements, which compromises the reliability of biomass-based methods to properly assess the relative importance of fungi and bacteria in soil. The use of growth-based measurements proved to be a sensitive way to compare the relative importance of the two major decomposer groups in soil, fungi and bacteria."
Text from https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2655475/#:~:text=In%20conclusion%2C%20this%20study%20showed,pH%208.3%20to%20pH%204.5.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Low pH has been shown to decrease Summer Patch pressure.


----------

